# Jet remote don't



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I posted this in another thread, ..... the remote not working consistently. So I called WMH tools, Jet, and spoke to Russ in the tech service. I explained that neither remote that I had worked very well in the newer air filtration unit, but both remotes worked equally well in the older unit...same size, model everything. :blink: Duh. 
His response, I kid you not..."Turn out the lights and see what happens"  
I know he is well meaning and he explained that fluorescent lamps operate at a similar frequency to the remote..or some such thing. WHAT? Why would they, Jet, do that? OK I'll give it a try later.
OK, now is later... and sure enough with the lights off, the remote works like a charm, without fail. :thumbsup:

So now what? Work in the dark with the air filtration running or turn the lights on and breathe dust laden air. :furious:
Maybe I'll just remote the lights...clap on...clap off...:wheelchair::wallbash:
Reviews here: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5489&Max=999

So for any of you having similar issues you may find this helpful.

Yesterday:
With my son doing the "heavy lifting" we managed to hook this Jet air filtration AFS 1000, to pre-installed hooks. The only thing I don't like is the remote is directional. (Infra-red as I found out today) I may end up using the remote from a outdoor light system since it is not directional and I can face the unit either North or South and still control it. This is my second unit and I'm real happy with the filtering ability and the 3 speeds and a built in timer.  bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

*Fluorescent light issues*

Years ago we were trying to get a Pact Professional chrono hooked up and runnin in the back of shop....for bow tuning/speed checks.Never could get it working right.......finally had to get one of those battery back-up,dual commercial emergancy lights.It was the frequency of the fluorescent's messin with chrono.

Cool deal on the filtration unit....they really make a difference.BW


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like the engineers over at Jet are getting lazy. Have you tried making a paper/tinfoil awning you can tape over the side/top of IR receptor on the machine? Something that would just shield a bit of the flicker from the lights that are up there at the same height, but wouldn't get in the way of the remote being aimed from down below. It may be one light real close at just the wrong angle that's causing the problem. It's like cupping your hand over a bar-code to block the glare so the scanner can read it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*worth a try for sure*

The receiving unit is real close to the lights, where on the other one it's at 90 degrees to the lights. You may have hit on it. Thanks for the tip. :yes: bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You would think his tin foil hat would be enough to shield it. :sailor:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*regarding tinfoil...*

arty:arty::sorcerer::sorcerer:
Posted elsewhere:
Apparently in the world of the para-normal, *tin foil hats* and "toy" table saws there are space and time limitations which are beyond belief and explanation. It requires expertise in those areas to not only define the problem but come up with a resolution so elementary that even a novice woodworker can understand ... ..the dang thing won't fit in the saw, and if it could fit, it wouldn't spin, and if it did spin it would chew up something valuable...possibly an internal organ and self destruct.  Which in the "real" table saw world would be a good thing as long as no one was injured.  bill

:chef::chef::jester::arabia::euro::detective:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*tin foil shield, YES!*



mdntrdr said:


> You would think his tin foil hat would be enough to shield it. :sailor:


YUP, it really worked. Only I put it on the air filtration unit, not my head. arty:arty::sorcerer::sorcerer: 

It works like a charm as long as you have a good line of sight to the receiver..

Thanks a lot to joesbucketorust! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

